# Custom Trackbuilding News Article



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Can you really make a good living designing, building, delivering and assembling custom slot tracks at $125,000 a pop?










Here's an *article* in the London Daily Mail about Slot Mods and high-end custom-slot-track building. Plus a video with Jay Leno.










Perty nice. Gotta admit.

-- D


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

The ones built in car bodies are a bit hokey, but the track and scenery are top rate. The model RR rags are full of custom layout builders, so I am not suprised that this would work as well.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I read that on SCI, incredible staff, tracks are too!!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Dslot said:


> Can you really make a good living designing, building, delivering and assembling custom slot tracks at $125,000 a pop?
> -- D


 There are people out there with more money than any of us can imagine. Millionaires have been replaced with billionaires. You probably don't have to sell many $125K tracks to make a good living.

Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Some of these dudes who are buying these $125,000 tracks need to step up and front Dan some money to finish up his chassis project.

And buy Tyco back from Mattel.

Just my $.02 worth on $125,000 slot car tracks. :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

100% agree Doba'. If I won the lottery I'd remake the US-1 sets and try to get Tyco slot cars back.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

1976Cordoba said:


> Some of these dudes who are buying these $125,000 tracks need to step up and front Dan some money to finish up his chassis project.
> 
> And buy Tyco back from Mattel.
> 
> Just my $.02 worth on $125,000 slot car tracks. :tongue:


Yeah, what he said. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Some of these dudes who are buying these $125,000 tracks need to step up and front Dan some money to finish up his chassis project.
> 
> And buy Tyco back from Mattel.
> 
> Just my $.02 worth on $125,000 slot car tracks. :tongue:


Nah. Those guys aren't gonna care about Tyco or Dan's chassis. They're 1:32 & 1:24 racers. (If they were in HO, those 125K tracks would cost about 600 bucks). Invest in HO? You might as well ask 'em to invest in poodle-grooming parlors. Not badmouthing them; everybody's got his own special thing that lights him up, and I can't expect them to be hot for the same things I'm hot for. 

Besides, you buy a hundred-thou layout, at least you know you've got the layout. Once you start investing in business propositions, you are risk-taking, and $125,000 can disappear just like *that*. It takes a special kind of guy, like Dan apparently is :thumbsup:, to handle the uncertainty and the risk and the hard work, and survive and thrive as a hobby entrepreneur. 

-- D


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

Grandcheapskate said:


> There are people out there with more money than any of us can imagine. Millionaires have been replaced with billionaires. You probably don't have to sell many $125K tracks to make a good living.
> 
> Joe


Yup... copy that. The money out there is unimaginable.
The price probably reflects- to some degree- the low volume.
At $125K.... one or two a year might be nice.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I race all 3 scales and back HO as much if not more than any .

Actually , HO racers still race slotcars but of a different breed . feel blessed with this board . We all get along here .

I'd love to see Dan finish the chassis and it be all we want it too be .

Bottom line is , with the high zooooot tracks they have , those people won't have any more racers than we have race with them . ANDDDdddd , after a couple cocktail spills , will they have it fixed or set it out for the trash man ? 

Gonzo


----------

